# Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?​*
Zu den weiteren redaktionellen Umfragen/Abstimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718



> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...



In dieser Umfrage gehts NICHT darum ob man besser Fische mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt oder C+R.... (dazu haben wir ja auch Umfragen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

Hier sind mal ausschliesslich die gefragt, welche Fische zum essen mitnehmen.

*Welche Arten?*
Und zwar solls hier drum gehen, welche Fischarten aus dem Süßwasser ihr *bevorzugt/am häufigsten/gezielt* mitnehmt zum essen (also NICHT als Köfi, aus Hegegründen (Waller oder Grundelentnahmezwang etc.), sondern welche ihr tatsächlich mitnehmt um sie zu essen) ?

Aus welchem Gewässer ist dabei nicht die Frage, die Angelanlage/Forellenpuff zählt genauso wie Fluss, Teich oder See - Hauptsache Süßwasser...

Und ja, ich weiss, man könnte noch viele weitere Arten dazu nehmen - allerdings sind die Antwortmöglickeiten auf 12 beschränkt, so dass ich seltene Arten (z. B. Huchen) oder "Spezial(methoden)fische" wie Renken oder Stint aussen vor lasse und "nur" die 12 wohl auch am häufigsten gefangenen Arten im Süßwasser zur Abstimmung stelle.

Da die meisten Angler zudem wohl mehr als nur eine Art mitnehmen werden, ist hier auch eine Mehrfachabstimmung möglich.

Nu also ran - welche Arten nehmt ihr mit zum essen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Schon recht "verteilt" bis jetzt quer über die Arten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Und auch der erste Rapfenmitnehmer!


----------



## grubenreiner (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ich machs mir da einfach, ich nehme nur mit was nachbesetzt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

sind bei Dir welche Arten?


----------



## Vanner (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Außer Döbel, Barben, Rapfen und Brassen hat, bei Bedarf, jede der genannten Arten die Chance, mitgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Deswegen ja Mehrfachabstimmung möglich ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

interessant wäre noch die option keine.


----------



## Vanner (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> interessant wäre noch die option keine.



Hier war ja nicht die Frage nach C+R, warum dann also diese Option?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Genau vanner, , hatte ich doch oben geschrieben warum dazu haben wir schon andere Abstimmungen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ich esse potenziell (aber selektiv) alles bis auf Rapfen, Döbel und Barbe.

Waller nehm ich nur bis ca. 1,20 m Länge mit - darüber wird's mir dann zu tranig bzw. je nach Gewässer auch zu 70ies-schwermetallig (zudem kommen ein paar Satzkarpfenplagen-Staubsauger IMO nicht schlecht).

Aber Kleinwaller vertilge ich ausnahmslos - für mich einer der geilsten Speisefische überhaupt und zudem nicht unter Bestandsproblemen leidend.


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Hier war ja nicht die Frage nach C+R, warum dann also diese Option?



rein interessehalber, völlig losgelöst vom c&r-dogma, daran hab´ ich gar nicht gedacht.
soll ja auch angler geben die gar keinen fisch essen.
davon ab, so einfach wie sich die frage anhört ist sie ja eigentlich gar nicht.
grundsätzlich kann man ja die meisten fische recht schmackhaft zubereiten.
kommt aber wohl auch auf´s gewässer an, aus unseren moorkuhlen werde ich eher keinen fisch zum essen mitnehmen, hat auch nix mit c&r zu tun.

so gesehen ist die umfrage ja doch recht vorhersehbar.
forelle, barsch, zander, hecht werden es wohl machen.


----------



## Frankenfischer (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Am liebsten esse ich Forelle und Zander. Aale geräuchert sind auch lecker, bei uns aber eher selten geworden. Karpfen esse ich nur einmal im Jahr - Karfreitag. Auch Waller bis ca. 90 cm machen in der Räuchertonne eine sehr gute Figur und sind mehr als nur Ersatz für die seltenen Aale.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Bei dem, was an Satzkarpfen in die Gewässer gehauen wird, wundert es mich schon etwas, dass Karpfen nicht weiter vorne mit dabei sind....


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem, was an Satzkarpfen in die Gewässer gehauen wird, wundert es mich schon etwas, dass Karpfen nicht weiter vorne mit dabei sind....



Weil für Opas das Internet Neuland wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Selbst Du hasts doch gefunden ;-))))


----------



## grubenreiner (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sind bei Dir welche Arten?



Karpfen, Forelle, Hecht, Schleie, je nach Gewässer.


----------



## Brummel (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

@Thomas, 

da fehlt mir die Option "Alle":q, würde Zeit sparen beim Klicken.
Wenn ich Plötzen in ausreichender Menge und Größe fange flutscht mir dafür lieber ein Karpfen aus der Hand... 
Geräuchert geht der auch (falls nichts anderes da ist...).
Wie der zu Unrecht des C&R-Frevels bezichtigte *exil-dithschi :q:q *schon bemerkte kann man aus jedem Fisch eine kulinarische Besonderheit machen, weisst ja selbst. ( ich sag nur "Bratfisch und mehr"...#6).


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst Du hasts doch gefunden ;-))))



Ja damals, im jugendlichen Leichtsinn.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Bevorzugt und oder gezielt Barsch,Zander.
Je nach Jahreszeit aber auch gerne,  Beifänge die auf allerweltsköder gehen, also fast alle anderen auch.:q
Rotaugen zum einlegen, mal 
ne Tinca zum räuchern usw..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Aal find ich  auch relativ wenig bis jetzt....


----------



## Brummel (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Aal ist doch weit vorn mit dabei... #h
Vielleicht nicht ganz an erster Stelle weil kaum noch so viele wie früher gefangen werden und dem zufolge der Geschmack nicht so geläufig ist... |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Erdmännchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ein ganz wichtiger fehlt hier doch noch, was ist mit der Grundel? :q 
Bei mir sind es einfach vom Zielfisch her die Stachelritter, Forellen und Aale, Welse würde ich, wenn ich mal welche fangen würde. Beim Rest... es kommt immer drauf an, was ich schon habe, welche Größe, welche Möglichkeiten (Kühlen bis nach Hause, Auslastung Tiefkühltruhe etc) ich habe...


----------



## AllroundFISCHerLS (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Mich wundert es das so wenig Schleien mitgenommen werden.
Mir schmecken die geräuchert prima. Aber 40 cm muss die schon seien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Nehmen immerhin mehr Schleien mit als Karpfen..


----------



## Vanner (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



			
				Brummel;4573729Wie der zu Unrecht des C&R-Frevels bezichtigte [B schrieb:
			
		

> exil-dithschi :q:q [/B]schon bemerkte kann man aus jedem Fisch eine kulinarische Besonderheit machen, weisst ja selbst. ( ich sag nur "Bratfisch und mehr"...#6).



Ich haben ihn nicht wegen C&R bezichtigt, würde ich auch nicht machen da es jedem seine Sache ist. Bin absolut kein Gegner von C&R und als Frevel sehe ich es schon gar nicht an. Hab halt nur gefragt, was denn dieser Punkt in der Umfrage zu suchen hätte.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

als reiner Spinnfischer gibt es gelegentlich barsch und Zander, wenn sie nicht zu groß sind (Entnahmefenster).  Hecht, Rapfen und was sonst noch so gelegentlich bei uns auf Kunstköder beisst (Barbe) fallen beim landen immer wieder vom Haken ab.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> als reiner Spinnfischer gibt es gelegentlich barsch und Zander, wenn sie nicht zu groß sind (entnahmefenster).  Hecht, Rapfen udn was sonst noch so gelegentlich bei uns auf Kunstköder beisst (Barbe) fallen beim landen immer wieder vom Haken ab.




wenns sonst kein fenster zum herauslehnen gibt, dann bleibt ja immer noch das entnahmefenster.


...weil ja c&r woanders abgehandelt wird


----------



## Trollhorn (19. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Außer nem Rapfen würd ich bei Bedarf alle dieser Arten mitnehmen und was schönes draus machen. Karpfen und Aal zB reichen mir aber einmal im Jahr...dann hab ich davon erstmal wieder genug.


----------



## Brachsenfan (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ich entnehme in den meisten Jahren alle der oben genannten Arten.
Gibt doch kein besseres Essen, wie selbst gefangenen, frischen Fisch!


Ps: Es gibt aber auch noch viele andere Arten im Süßwasser, welche auch sehr lecker schmecken!(z.B. Grasfisch, Zwergwels, Aland, Kaulbarsch, Karausche, "Schwarzmeer-Grundeln",...)


----------



## pike-81 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Moinsen!
Bevorzugt entnehme ich nach meinen persönlichen Küchenfenstern Forelle, Barsch und Zander für die Küche. 
Allerdings eher selten. 
Noch seltener andere Arten, wenn sie halt verangelt sind, und ein Verludern abzusehen ist. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ps: Es gibt aber auch noch viele andere Arten im Süßwasser, welche auch sehr lecker schmecken!(z.B. Grasfisch, Zwergwels, Aland, Kaulbarsch, Karausche, "Schwarzmeer-Grundeln",...)



Stimmt vollkommen, aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich weiss, man könnte noch viele weitere Arten dazu nehmen - allerdings sind die Antwortmöglickeiten auf 12 beschränkt, so dass ich seltene Arten (z. B. Huchen) oder "Spezial(methoden)fische" wie Renken oder Stint aussen vor lasse und *"nur" die 12 wohl auch am häufigsten gefangenen Arten im Süßwasser zur Abstimmung stelle.*


----------



## Reg A. (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Hab als reiner Spinn- und Fliegenfischer mit Forelle, Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Waller votiert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem, was an Satzkarpfen in die Gewässer gehauen wird, wundert es mich schon etwas, dass Karpfen nicht weiter vorne mit dabei sind....



Das liegt zum einen wohl daran, dass eine gewisse Altersgruppe in Internetforen kaum vertreten ist (wie von Andal bereits geschrieben), zum anderen gibt's da sicher auch große regionale Unterschiede; hier in Franken würde bei der gleichen Umfrage der Karpfen ziemlich sicher auf Platz 1 stehen. 
Was mich etwas überrascht ist, dass der Hecht derzeit den 4ten Platz belegt. So häufig wie ich selbst von anderen Anglern die Aussage höre "Hecht schmeckt mir nicht", hätte ich das nicht gedacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Dass das regional unterschiedlich ist, ist sicher richtig.

Ich denke auch. dass z. B. Hechte vielleicht in MeckPomm, wo es ein entsprechendes Vorkommen gibt, häufiger mitgenommen als da, wo sie seltener vorkommen..

Aber so ist das halt mit Umfragen/Statistiken etc. (geradem wenn wie hier, bundesweit und nicht differenziert(er)):
Wenn Du den linken Fuß im kochenden Wasser hast, und den rechten im Eiswasser, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass man am Sack genehm temperiert wäre, selbst wenn de "Durchschnitt" das nahelegen würde ;-)))

Dennoch finde ich das Ergebnis bis jetzt (nach aller Erfahrung ändert sich da Ergebnis so ab 150 Stimmen nicht mehr signifikant) spannend und interessant.

Dass mehr Leute Schleien wie Karpfen mitnehmen würden z. B. ..

Und dass immerhin über 40% auch Waller mitnehmen würden...

Vergleicht  man so die "Mitnahmepraxis" hier mit Besatz- oder Nachhaltigkeitspolitik (je nachdem, wo ein bewirtschaftender Verein "schutztechnisch" steht, kann man ja auch durchaus (allgemein, nicht auf Einzelfälle bezogen) feststellen, dass anders mitgenommen wird als besetzt/bewirtschaftet....

Oder anders gesagt:
Dass der praktische Angler am Wasser durchaus andere Vorstellungen haben kann, als der organisierte Angelfischer, der in Sitzungen auch über  Bewirtschaftung entscheidet...

Ich gebe zu (und daher bin ich froh, diese Umfrage gemacht zu haben), dass hier tatsächlich einiges anders gesehen wird, als ich das im Vorfeld vermutet hätte, als ich die Umfrage erstellt habe..

Ich finde das richtig spannend!!

Danke daher an alle Abstimmer und Diskutanten...........
#6#6#6


----------



## Reg A. (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergleicht  man so die "Mitnahmepraxis" hier mit Besatz- oder Nachhaltigkeitspolitik (je nachdem, wo ein bewirtschaftender Verein "schutztechnisch" steht, kann man ja auch durchaus (allgemein, nicht auf Einzelfälle bezogen) feststellen, dass anders mitgenommen wird als besetzt/bewirtschaftet....
> 
> Oder anders gesagt:
> Dass der praktische Angler am Wasser durchaus andere Vorstellungen haben kann, als der organisierte Angelfischer, der in Sitzungen auch über  Bewirtschaftung entscheidet...



Naja, viele sind ja sowohl "praktische Angler", als auch "organisierte Angelfischer". Zähle mich selbst auch zu beiden Gruppen. Und viele haben sicher auch ebenso vernüfntige wie realistische Ansichten bezüglich Besatz und Nachhaltigkeit, finden nur leider kein Gehör bei der Mehrheit und/oder den "Entscheidungsträgern".
Wenn ich z.B. bei einer Sitzung meines Vereins dafür plädieren würde, den Karpfenbesatz - sagen wir mal - zu halbieren und dafür andere Fischarten zu besetzen, dann wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Ausgang unseres Vereinsheims noch lebend erreichen würde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Naja, viele sind ja sowohl "praktische Angler", als auch "organisierte Angelfischer". Zähle mich selbst auch zu beiden Gruppen.



Eh klar, schon lange geschrieben und ausgeführt, um nachlesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...





Reg A. schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. bei einer Sitzung meines Vereins dafür plädieren würde, den Karpfenbesatz - sagen wir mal - zu halbieren und dafür andere Fischarten zu besetzen, dann wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Ausgang unseres Vereinsheims noch lebend erreichen würde...


würd ich auch nicht dagegen wetten ;-))

*Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema*, was mitgenommen wird zum essen, auch da bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu (und daher bin ich froh, diese Umfrage gemacht zu haben), dass hier tatsächlich einiges anders gesehen wird, als ich das im Vorfeld vermutet hätte, als ich die Umfrage erstellt habe..
> 
> Ich finde das richtig spannend!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Santy (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Brassen nehm ich meinem Hund mit. Der frisst zwar nur die Köpfe, aber Brassen gibts ja genug und nen Wert haben die auch nicht für mich. Wenn ich aus dem leergefressenen Vereinsgewässer mal noch einen der letzten Mohikanerraubfische erwische, ess ich den natürlich selbst.


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ich nehme mehr oder weniger regelmäßig alle genannten Fische bis auf Rapfen, Döbel, Barbe und Rotauge mit.
Wobei ich auch Rotaugen schon als falschen Brathering äußerst interessant fand.
Döbel, Barbe und Rapfen fang ich hier auch einfach nicht


----------



## Nidderauer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem, was an Satzkarpfen in die Gewässer gehauen wird, wundert es mich schon etwas, dass Karpfen nicht weiter vorne mit dabei sind....



 Da hättest Du zweimal Karpfen aufführen müssen. Einmal, den Sachsen-Thüringen-Bayern-Karpfen und einmal den aus dem "Restland". 

 Da wäre der S-T-B-Karpfen ganz vorne mit dabei, während er im Rest vom Land kaum über Weißfischniveau kommt ...

 Grüße Sven


----------



## bombe20 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

karpfen, enthäutet und entfettet, soll heißgeräuchert sehr gut schmecken. das fleisch soll angeblich die konsistenz von jungem schweineschinken nahe kommen. seitdem ich davon gelesen habe, ist mir kein karpfen mehr ans band gegangen, außer einem quergehakten wasserschwein im letzten herbst.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Bei mir wird im Süßwasser nur entnommen, was verangelt ist und ab und an mal ein Köderfisch (meistens Rotaugen und Güstern)...Im Brack-/Salzwasser entnehme ich sehr selten Barsch, gerne mal einen Zander, einmal im Jahr Hornhecht, Dorsch und Plattfisch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Immer dann wenn sich Besuch ankündigt und im Vorfeld bekundet doch gerne mal frischen Fisch zu essen, gibt es in der Regel leckeren Zander.


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Aal 
zander
hecht Als beifang.
barsch als beifang
waller zwischen 1m und 120m.
Brassen ab 60cm zum räüchern.


----------



## Casso (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Bisher ein interessantes Umfrageergebnis. Einige Punkte hatte ich so nicht erwartet, gerade was die Rotaugen betrifft. Wie dem auch sei, mein Hauptzielfisch ist nach wie vor die Forelle. Dabei ist es mir egal, ob es eine Regenbogenforelle aus dem Zuchtbecken oder eine Bachforelle aus einem schönen wilden Bach ist. Wenn das Maß stimmt werden diese Fische mitgenommen. 

Außerdem habe ich noch für Zander, Hecht und Barsch gestimmt. Zugegeben, die beiden letzten Arten habe ich bisher nicht gefangen oder in einer Größe die nicht wirklich in die Küche gepasst hat. Sobald mir jedoch ein vernünftiger Barsch oder mein erster Hecht ans Band geht wird dieser definitiv in die Küche gebracht und ausprobiert. Von daher denke ich, dass es in Ordnung ist für diese beiden Punkte abgestimmt zu haben.


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

naja, ich nehme eigentlich alles mit, was eine sinnvolle Portion Fisch ergibt und was ich auch mitnehmen darf.
Dabei bin ich nicht wählerisch ... zu viele Gräten oder sowas ist mir quasi egal.
Naürlich habe ich hauch Favoriten, die ich lieber mitnehme. Da ich aber grundsätzlich frischen Fisch mag, gibt's hier auch öfter diversen Weißfisch.


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Als fast reinrassiger Fliegen- / Spinnfischer nehme ich regelmäßig mit:

- Forellen 35-45 cm 
- Barsche größer 25 cm 
- Zander 50-75 cm
- Waller bis 0,4 - 1,2 m

--> Hechte, obwohl ich die hier zu genügend Fange kommen nur mit wenn die den Köder komplett weghauen und da ich partout langes abhaken vermeide bekommt Meister Esox lieber eins aufn Deckel! Schwiegervater freut sich drüber!


----------



## Nordan (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Hecht, Forelle, Zander, Barsch. In absteigender Beliebtheitsabfolge.
Weißfische mag ich garnicht:/


Warum mögt ihr alle Hechte nicht so? 
Ich finde das is der geilste Speisefisch. Vllt liegts andem intensiverem Aroma?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Das Ergebnis dieser Umfrage wirft aus meiner Sicht auch für Thomas eine interessante Frage auf: Wer sind die typischen Nutzer des Anglerboards? Offensichtlich nicht diejenigen Angler, die die tausenden Tonnen Karpfen entnehmen, die jährlich in deutsche Angelteiche verklappt werden. Sonst müsste der Karpfen mit Abstand auf Platz 1 stehen und nicht abgehängt auf den hinteren Rängen rumdümpeln. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

oder es werden nur tausende Tonnen verklappt, aber gar nicht so viel entnommen?

Oder es liegt daran, dass ja nicht nach der Menge gefragt wurde, sondern welche Arten ein Angler mitnimmt..

Und dass es da eben einfach viel mehr gibt, die einen Zander mitnehmen (würden), als einen Karpfen..

Deswegen können ja trotzdem in den relativ begrenzten Karpfengebieten (Oberpfalz, Franken, Lausitz etc.) von einer relativ begrenzten Zahl Karpfenentnehmer (= Umfrageergebnis) relativ viel Karpfen entnommen werden..

Zum Thema "typische Nutzer" empfehle ich immer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718

Da kann man schon recht viel rauslesen - und ist immer wieder überrascht, wie die Zahlen sich bestätigen bei "ähnlichen" Themen..

Z.B. jeweils wenige Allesentnehmer und Alleszurücksetzer und die Masse dazwischen..


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Nur gut, dass diese "Umfragen" nicht repräsentativ sind und dahr solche Rückschlüsse gar nicht ermöglichen!
Wer dennoch meint daraus etwas herauszulesen, macht dies nur zum Eigenzweck, dem wahrscheinlichen Grund für diesen Quatsch hier?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Wers für Quatsch hält kanns ja gerne (dann auch lassen abzustimmen oder hier zu diskutieren, denn es geht hier nicht drum, obs Quatsch ist), wer das Posting am Anfang gelesen hätte, wär schon darauf gestossen:


> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Wenn es erlaubt ist, habe ich bereits "abgestimmt"!
Und wenn es nur deshalb ist, zu beobachten wie dieses dann meinungsbildend versucht wird zu verwerten.
Kann man schön am Beispiel von Naturliebhaber erkennen!

Ach so, ich habe alles angekreuzt, bis auf Rapfen, Döbel und Barbe!
Da ich bei Bedarf auch alles entnehme was mir schmeckt, wie gesagt nur bei Bedarf.

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ach so, ich habe alles angekreuzt, bis auf Rapfen, Döbel und Barbe!
> Da ich bei Bedarf auch alles entnehme was mir schmeckt, wie gesagt nur bei Bedarf.



Ich sehe, wir beide haben das gleiche Beuteschema. :m


----------



## Andal (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ich habe Forelle(n), Zander und Barsch markiert. Was sagt das jetzt nun wirklich aus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Dass Du diese Arten gerne isst und deswegen mitnimmst - denn das war die Frage ..l


----------



## Franky (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe Forelle(n), Zander und Barsch markiert. Was sagt das jetzt nun wirklich aus? |kopfkrat



Dass Du einer Gruppe von 237 Leuten aus einer Gesamtheit von momentan 280 Leuten gehörst, die Forellen entnehmen... 

Schon interessant, dass sehr viele Barsche und Forellen nicht mitnehmen!


----------



## Andal (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Boah... der demographische Wert ist epochal! #6


----------



## Franky (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Eben - ist nicht zu unterschätzen....


----------



## derporto (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Da ich (nur noch) fast ausschließlich in unseren Meeren angel und fange fällt die Auswahl etwas schwer.

Sofern allerdings doch mal, auch wenns nur alle paar Jahre mal vorkommt, eine schöne Bachforelle, ein Binnenaal oder ein Zander im mittleren Größenbereich an den Haken geht, dann lasse ich mir auch diese gern schmecken.

Ansonsten ernähre ich mich fischtechnisch hauptsächlich von Dorsch, Platten, Makrele, Köhler, Hornhecht, Hering. 

Petri Heil

Dennis


----------



## bootszander (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Habt ihr schon mal einen brassen ab 50 cm längs geschnitten geräuchert gegessen? Dann würde dieser auch viel mehr in der statistik auftauchen.
(Beim räuchern zieht sich das fleisch zusammen und die vielen Y-Kräten sind gut zu sehen und zu entfernen, eine dlikatesse sag ich euch)?


----------



## Brummel (22. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

@bootszander :vik:,

was Du nicht sagst..., das mach aber mal Anglern klar die lieber fertig frittierte Fischstäbchen "erbeuten". :q
Kaum einer macht sich doch die "Mühe" im Fisch nach Gräten zu suchen...|rolleyes.
Ja, ehrlich, Fische haben Gräten...!
Der EU-konforme Angelfisch hat heutzutage grätenfrei, von Würmern verschont, riesengroß und extrem schmackhaft zu sein. 
Diejenigen die jeden Fisch zu schätzen wissen werden weniger, ist nun mal so.
Wohin das alles führt ? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls nicht zu einer Angelei wie ich sie verstehe...

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Siever (23. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Wenn ich denn mal etwas gezielt mitnehme, dann sind es am liebsten Barsche (am liebsten zwischen 25 und 30cm). Da hier offensichtlich viele ähnlich abgestimmt haben, wundere mich immer wieder, dass der Barsch auf kaum einer Speisekarte in Restaurants auftaucht, zumal er ja oft massenhaft verfügbar wäre. Egal, mir soll es recht sein. Ansonsten nehme ich halt mit, was mit muss. Und wenn es mir nicht schmeckt, bekommt es der Hund... . Oder mein Nachbarsjunge, der das Angeln für sich entdeckt hat und unbedingt alles mal probieren möchte.


----------



## Rxlxhx (27. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Wenn ich von "Kollegen" gefragt werde ob ich Kochtopfangler oder Sportfischer bin,dann frage ich mich wozu letztere,die jeden Fisch
zurücksetzen, einen Lappen brauchen? Mitgenommen wird was verwertet
oder gelagert werden kann. Da ich mit Karpfen nichts anfangen kann,wird der ein oder andere verschenkt. Schleie (dieses Jahr leider nur 2Stk.) wird geräuchert.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Kiesbank (28. September 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Ganz klar Barsch 

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Welche Süßwasser-Fischarten nehmt ihr mit zum Essen?*

Weiterhin führt Zander und Forelle mit Abstand...


----------

